# Importance of 4WD when towing boats??



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am price shopping for a newer truck in the near future. I currently have a 2000 Dodge Dakota that has no trouble at all pulling my 21' Center Console. My next truck will be a full size truck and I will hopefully keep it for another 10+ years.

I will hopefully buy a larger boat in that time (24'-26'). The trucks I have been looking at should have no problem pulling a larger boat on flat ground, but how often is 4WD needed to pull the boat out of the water. I would really have no use for the 4WD other than pulling boats on slick ramps and would hate to spend the extra money and decrease in MPG for a boat I may or may not ever get.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

It servers no purpose other than on those slick ramps. I use my regularly at Heroin Bayou.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I mainly launch at Shipyard, Shoreline, and just over 3-mile bridge. I am thinking I probably would be able to get by without it, since my Dakota has never spun the tires on a boat ramp that is heavier than it is supposed to be able to tow anyways.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Definitely helps on the slicker ramps, add a bigger boat and I think it's a no brainier...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've pulled boats all the way up to 33 ft. with 2wd. Never needed the 4wd on any ramp. I've had an Expedition, Sierra and currently do it with a 2wd Denali. Just don't be one of those guys with a heavy foot.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

if your strickly lauching at good concrete ramps then not really, but gravel/dirt ramps like you may see on local rivers/lakes then I would say yes because its better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds good, I think I can narrow my search down to 2WD.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wait until you need it you will be kicking yourself in the butt me myself will never own a truck that is not 4wd. When you have a 4wd you will notice it comes in handy a lot more then you would think.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

What is that they call people who don't have 4 wheel drive and take their trucks anywhere around sand, mud, slippery grass slopes, slick boat ramps, hunting camps, secret backwoods fishing holes,...:confused1:

Oh Yeah!....*Pedestrians*


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I would get a 4wd, your getting a fullsize with a good v8 right, gas miliage is not going to be great a 4wd isnt going to make it much of a notice.


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a 2wd F-250 diesel and it is all you will every need. The heavy duty trucks (Chevy, Ford, Dodge) have bigger brakes and transmission coolers which you will need. I have pulled a boat many, many miles and up many steep & slick ramps (Tennessee, North Alabama with ice on ramp) and havent had any problems.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

jer4011 said:


> Sounds good, I think I can narrow my search down to 2WD.


Just make sure you get a truck with a limited slip differential and you'll be fine. If you're not going to use the truck to go off roading, and most likely for the boats you're looking at, won't be using any of the "slippery" ramps mentioned you'll be fine.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

4X4 do not leave home with out it!!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

What? Do they make a 2 wheel drive truck?? :whistling: 2WD is for cars on pavement.
Spend the extra bucks and buy a 4wd.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 4WD and use it at various times. The only times I have used it at the ramp is when Galvez or Big Lagoon have a bunch of sand piled up on the ramp. I also needed it at Cypress Cove in LA years ago.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

get the 4x4! I have 4wd. never had to use it but don't want to get caught without it either. Picture you at the ramp stuck with your boat hooked up and begging for a pull because you wanted to save 1k or so or 20$ per month payment whatever it is. Like someone said earlier if you are already looking at a full size with v8 mpg is not gonna be great so 4x4 isn't gonna make it that much worst.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> I have 4WD and use it at various times. The only times I have used it at the ramp is when Galvez or Big Lagoon have a bunch of sand piled up on the ramp. I also needed it at Cypress Cove in LA years ago.


I agree 100%! Galvez will get you and Hell you need it just to park the trailer in Venice. If you are going to travel at all with your boat it's worth it. Never know what you will come across.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have been looking at newer or new F-150s. I haven't found a good deal on a 4WD used truck and don't want to spend 35k on a new one.

I never travel with my boat either. Generally use same ramps every time


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

It all comes down to knowing your limitations. If you don't have 4 wheel drive don't go anywhere that you might get stuck. If your truck won't pull a bigger boat up the ramp then don't buy the bigger boat.

Sometimes advice is what you ask for when you already know the right answer...:thumbsup:


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

Haven't had my old 93 locked in in over 2 years except to make sure it still works but when i lock it i'm damn glad i got it,hate walking.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> It all comes down to knowing your limitations. If you don't have 4 wheel drive don't go anywhere that you might get stuck. If your truck won't pull a bigger boat up the ramp then don't buy the bigger boat.
> 
> Sometimes advice is what you ask for when you already know the right answer...:thumbsup:



I am buying my next truck so I am not as limited in what I can get for my next boat. I just want a truck that can pull a 24'-26' boat, but I have no immediate plans on upgrading my boat for at least 3-4 years.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have to agree. 4wd is only important when you need it. Then you NEED it!


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

Gamefish27 said:


> 4X4 do not leave home with out it!!


agreed


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

like my daddy told me a long time ago.....if you dont have it you cant use it when you need it...with that being said...i would spend the extra dollars and get 4wd becasue if/when you need it you have it to use and may prevent a bad situation


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

How often do you fish? If every weekend or so that is one thing, but if only once or twice a month, than the 4WD with the initial cost to buy, extra maintenance costs and long term potential costs, as well as the extra fuel costs is a questionablel price to pay for the possibility of a once or twice in a trucks life time you might need the 4WD to haul out. Be realistic about your use--where and how often in choosing the truck. Drive it every day back and forth to work or just for boat hauling and occasional truck hauling stuff. Also how heavy will the 24-26 foot boat be? If it has a cabin, with tower and two big outboards that will be a different boat than a 26 foot CC with smaller engines. If you aren't going to get the bigger boat for 3 or 4 years than paying the price for a big 4WD truck to drive those years seems questionable.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I own a '02 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 Crew Cab, and I must say the 4WD system is awesome even with it being an independent front suspension. Pulling a 21ft center console on a dual axle aluminum trailer out the water at a ramp, I don't have to even engage 4WD due to the rear diff. being a limited slip differential. I would guess the boat and trailer weighs, I want to say, between 4000-4500lbs.

Where 4WD does come to play is on a concrete ramp that has a significant amount of sand on the ramp, and some ramps that looked like a miniature sand bar was across the ramp. I remember one day my pops and I was returning to Marler Park on Okaloosa Island, and an older generation Dodge Ram 1500 (2001 & older) was stuck due to the amount of sand on the ramp. The high school kid was just spinning one rear single wheel due to 2WD's having open differentials. I asked if they needed help, and instantly said they were good; so I said okay and good luck. That's when one of them thought it through and said they could use help. I take my truck with trailer attached, then place a strap on our trailer to the other trucks frame. I engage in 4WD and managed to pull 2 trucks, 2 trailers, and 1 boat up the ramp. I barely had to even give my truck any gas too.

So, long story short is if you don't buy a truck that is 4WD, I would look into a limited slip differential or even a locker for the rear differential for those unexpected instances.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Go all wheel drive and you will never want to drive anything less.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*boat towing*

A compromise would be a limited slip differential. Good pulling traction without the front end mechanism and associated maintenance and cost. I used a 3/4 ton 4WD to haul a 2550 Hydra sport which was actually 31 feet long from pulpit to end of props on armstrong extension. Triple axle trailer. My experience was at power up the frontend lightened up and wheels spun regularly. It was the rear with the load on them doing the work. Truck rode rough, terrible fuel mileage in everyday driving and a mistake. Paid extra for the 4WD. Should have got one with just positraction. Granted it was an older model truck--don't know what the new ones do today, except cost like hxxx.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Been pulling boats out of the water for 40 years never owned a 4 WD. Just put a piece of nylon in your 2 WD there is always other trucks around a boat ramp if you have a problen just hook the line up and go. Incidentally I have never in Florida had a problem pulling a boat up a ramp. If the ramp is slick a little sand does wonders or have your partner put the boat engine in gear when starting up the ramp.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> ...... Heroin Bayou.


You know a lot of phones use predictive technology when typing right?


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

fighterpilot said:


> How often do you fish? If every weekend or so that is one thing, but if only once or twice a month, than the 4WD with the initial cost to buy, extra maintenance costs and long term potential costs, as well as the extra fuel costs is a questionablel price to pay for the possibility of a once or twice in a trucks life time you might need the 4WD to haul out. Be realistic about your use--where and how often in choosing the truck. Drive it every day back and forth to work or just for boat hauling and occasional truck hauling stuff. Also how heavy will the 24-26 foot boat be? If it has a cabin, with tower and two big outboards that will be a different boat than a 26 foot CC with smaller engines. If you aren't going to get the bigger boat for 3 or 4 years than paying the price for a big 4WD truck to drive those years seems questionable.


That is what I am thinking right now. I think the 2WD is more suited for what I am looking for but if I come across a good deal on a 4WD then I will consider it. 

I also like Sealarks idea of keeping a tow strap with me, just in case.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I haul my 21ft center console with my dad's Dodge Ram 2wd with ease, don't even notice it's back there. It does have a HEMI though...


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never had a 4wd to tow a boat, but i used to have an old ford with an 8 cylinder...most days it seemed like only 6 were burning the oil pouring from its exhaust. Anyways, on slick and steep ramps I'd just have someone in the truck, while i throttled the boat in forward to get off the ramp.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a 2wd Toyota Tundra with limited slip and traction control feature. Pulls like a mule wihout any wheel spin. I have yet to wish for 4wd - highly reccomend it. The ruck rides better, costs less to purchase and maintain.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jer4011 said:


> I am price shopping for a newer truck in the near future. I currently have a 2000 Dodge Dakota that has no trouble at all pulling my 21' Center Console. My next truck will be a full size truck and I will hopefully keep it for another 10+ years.
> 
> I will hopefully buy a larger boat in that time (24'-26'). The trucks I have been looking at should have no problem pulling a larger boat on flat ground, but how often is 4WD needed to pull the boat out of the water. I would really have no use for the 4WD other than pulling boats on slick ramps and would hate to spend the extra money and decrease in MPG for a boat I may or may not ever get.


Not necessary. Depends on the ramp.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

It sounds like most people have had good luck with 2WDs. Now all I need to do is pay my boat off and I will get more serious about looking around summertime.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have pulled my 25' Wellcraft and several other bigger boats out of the water with my 2wd 96 GMC 2500 with the 6.5 Turbo Diesel engine. The biggest problem i have is the wheels breaking loose due to too much torque. Pressing the parking brake down helps prevent that. :thumbup:


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Its not so much the horsepower, its getting it effectively to the pavement. If you want to go 2WD, a posi-traction or locking differential is a must. Tongue weight will be you're friend to help the back tires bite. 
If you do go 4WD, make sure it has a locking rear axle. My newer model 4WD Tahoe has an open rear differential. So just the right rear and left front axles pull when in 4WD.

My older 2WD drive truck with a posi rear had no problems pulling a heavy 24 foot boat out of some crappy ramps at low tide. Now stopping the thing was another story!


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> The biggest problem i have is the wheels breaking loose due to too much torque. Pressing the parking brake down helps prevent that. :thumbup:


That is my biggest fear, not being able to get traction at the ramp. I am pretty confident in the trucks I am looking at being able to pull the weight of the boats I am looking at... Just didn't know if I needed the front tires help on slick ramps. Everyone I work with is trying to steer me towards the 4WD, but I am still convinced I can get by without it.



SHO-NUFF said:


> My older 2WD drive truck with a posi rear had no problems pulling a heavy 24 foot boat out of some crappy ramps at low tide. Now stopping the thing was another story!


Hopefully if I do end up getting a new boat, I will have trailer brakes on it. My 21' boat pushes my Dakota easily if the roads are slightest bit wet.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Seachaser 186 said:


> I have a 2wd Toyota Tundra with limited slip and traction control feature. Pulls like a mule wihout any wheel spin. I have yet to wish for 4wd - highly reccomend it. The ruck rides better, costs less to purchase and maintain.


 Im going to have to agree, I pull a 17' horn but had no problem pulling a 26' horn out of the water either. 2wd Tundra supercharged


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

If you have a 2WD truck I wonder if this would work if stuck on a ramp
trying to get a boat & trailer out of the water. Mark where your winch post is bolted on the trailer, and then loosen the bolts holding the winch post to the trailer.

Once loosened, move the winch post forward and towards your truck. If you have trim tabs make sure they are all the way up. Then back the trailer a little further into the water, and then get into the boat and power it further onto the trailer.

Hopefully by doing so will transfer enough weight to make the tongue weight heavier, giving you enough traction.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

4wd drive truck f150 and never needed it to pull my boat out(22 ft cc). Any ramps around orange beach or gulf shores sandy or wet or dry concrete. None of ramps are steep. To me 4wd is just an extra expanse the only time I have ever used 4wd was to pull a snowbird out a sand lot he tried to turn around in.

Unless you plan on off roaring I wouldn't spend the extra money


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a 2WD Silverado and the only problem I have is at Herron's Bayou. It has a small rocky ramp. But I've made it out after a dozen or so times of trying.

Other than that, no problems.

My boat is relatively small, a 21' flats boat.

Worst case though I and a buddy drive the boat and truck to a different location.

But if you want to be sure, buy a 4WD, if you want to save a little money on purchase price and gas, buy the 2WD.

Jim


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

The more I research it the more I am leaning towards 2WD and adding the locking rear axle. That is only around $200 to add as opposed to $3000 for the 4WD.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

all in all its your decision but its better to have and not need than to need and not have. if your 100% sure youll always go to those 3 ramps and never take it to any new ones even if you get a wild hair and decide to pull your boat to LA or south FL or NC, or maybe one day take up hunting, or need to get into your backyard after a good rain, or need to turn around in a ditch, or maybe pull the guy out of the ramp thats blocking your fishing, or your son got his truck stuck down some backroad and needs u to come give him a pull, or a hurricane comes (because that never happens) and you have to cut/pull/push yourself out of your own driveway and down to your elderly parents house to help them out, or you buy a new boat and go to get it and the guy you bought it from has it parked in a sandy spot in his yard. 

you may not need it now but you say you wanna keep the truck for 10+ years, i can guarantee you a situation will arise where youll need it one time that will immediately be worth its weight and gas mileage in gold to you.

ill never go any other route than 4x4. if you treat it any other way than a 16 year old kid does its not gonna break and being a full size it doesnt effect your mpgs at all. but if you go the 2wd route be sure to get the limited slip diff


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*4x4*

One thing you need to consider is that a 4wd also retains it's resale value better than the 2wd. Find a 10yo F150 with 4wd and compare the price to a 10yo F150 with 2wd.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Captain DP said:


> One thing you need to consider is that a 4wd also retains it's resale value better than the 2wd. Find a 10yo F150 with 4wd and compare the price to a 10yo F150 with 2wd.



I looked up a few trucks and yeah the 4WD trucks seem to sell about $2k higher but over 100k+ miles won't spend at least that in the gas difference? I've heard you lose up to 2mpg, not sure if that is true or not though


----------

